# Sigma announces new 56mm f/1.4 DC DN lens for Sony E mount and mFT



## mirage (Oct 13, 2018)

https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/contemporary/c_56_14/

... not for EF-M mount. 

But at least some "living proof" that an [presumably] "optically decent" APS-C 56mm/1.4 lens would easily be possible within typical EF-M size parameters (61.6mm outer diameter, max. 58mm filter thread).

*Lens construction* 10 elements in 6 groups
*Number of diaphragm blades* 9 (Rounded diaphragm)
*Minimum focusing distance* 50cm / 19.7in.
*Maximum magnification ratio* 1:7.4
*Filter size* ø55mm
*Dimensions (diameter x length)* ø66.5mm x 59.5mm / ø2.6in. x 2.3in.
*Weight* 280g/ 9.9oz.
*Price/Availability:* TBD






blue=SLD, red=aspherical


Diffraction MTF





Geometrical MTF






*Canon, where art thou? *


----------



## BasXcanon (Oct 13, 2018)

The biggest problem, it only tries to *mimmic* the EF 85mm 1.8 USM, and cost ya twice as much.


----------

